# acrobat 6.0 X.509 Zertifikat Problem



## cmheimegger (26. November 2004)

Habe ein X.509-Zertifikat einer vertrauenswürdigen CA auf mein XP Pro geladen, das ich bereits für meine Mailverschlüsselung ( S/MIME ) problemlos verwende.
 Normalerweise lassen sich X.509 - Zertifikate für beliebig viele weitere Zertifizierungszwecke verwenden. Ich würde es gerne in Adobe Acrobat 6.0. Pro einbinden, um bestimmte PDF Dokumente damit zu signieren. Leider erhalte ich beim Importversuchin Acrobat (Menü Erweitert -> Digitale IDs verwalten -> Eigene ID ) sofort die Meldung  
 "Fehler beim Importieren des standardmäßigen Kryptografieanbieters". Das Menü lässt einen dennoch weiter machen und man kann wie vorgesehen einen key ( = *.p12 - file ) zum Import auswählen. Dann bricht der Vorgang jedoch mit der Fehlermeldung "unbekannter Fehler" ab. 

 Hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------

